# Habitation door retaining catch



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

The door tetaining catch on the outside wall of my Autocruise Starspirit broke recently. I think the plastic fractured when the door swung against it on a very cold day.

I've just got a replacement off ebay, exact match, if anyone has the same problem.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290643926581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Peter


----------

